# Steroid laws in Indonesia



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Going to Indonesia for our honeymoon in June and just wondering what the steroid laws are like out there. I'm currently cruising on test, tren and mast so ideally I'd want to take a vial and a slin pin with me.

Is it worth the risk or do you think I should just switch to 2d0mg sust e14d and just jab before I leave?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

I went to Bali last year, I had never considered being a drugs mule before, and travelling there confirmed it. I didnt have anything in my luggage and was still paranoid that Id get caught,lol.

Honestly, they have zero tolerance for drugs, Id imagine it encompasses gear too


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

why risk it really


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Going to Indonesia for our honeymoon in June and just wondering what the steroid laws are like out there. I'm currently cruising on test, tren and mast so ideally I'd want to take a vial and a slin pin with me.
> 
> Is it worth the risk or do you think I should just switch to 2d0mg sust e14d and just jab before I leave?


Not sure, so I can't be of help. In most SE Asian countries, it all depends on how much money you have with you, and where you get 'caught' with whatever you get caught with LOL. You can convince the police to leave you alone if you have the readies mate. I know you're supposed to have a prescription here in Thailand, but lot's of places sell roids. Mostly though, people won't get problems, but if police are looking to make some quick, easy money- then that's what they're doing. If they're not, then you're OK. Personally wouldn't risk taking any over, but to get some over there shouldn't be a problem at all, seriously. Especially if you hit a more tourist filled spot of Indo. I've only ever been to Laos and Cambodia and everything's very easy to get,but I don't know the 'laws' there. Remember 'laws' are 'laws' over here haha!!

Whereabouts are you going in INdo?


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

polishmate said:


> why risk it really


Exactly, easy enough to get.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

rocky dennis said:


> Not sure, so I can't be of help. In most SE Asian countries, it all depends on how much money you have with you, and where you get 'caught' with whatever you get caught with LOL. You can convince the police to leave you alone if you have the readies mate. I know you're supposed to have a prescription here in Thailand, but lot's of places sell roids. Mostly though, people won't get problems, but if police are looking to make some quick, easy money- then that's what they're doing. If they're not, then you're OK. Personally wouldn't risk taking any over, but to get some over there shouldn't be a problem at all, seriously. Especially if you hit a more tourist filled spot of Indo. I've only ever been to Laos and Cambodia and everything's very easy to get,but I don't know the 'laws' there. Remember 'laws' are 'laws' over here haha!!
> 
> Whereabouts are you going in INdo?


Bali mate. Yeah, it's probably not worth the risk...I'll switch up to sust a month before we leave. Cheers bro.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

big pete said:


> I went to Bali last year, I had never considered being a drugs mule before, and travelling there confirmed it. I didnt have anything in my luggage and was still paranoid that Id get caught,lol.
> 
> Honestly, they have zero tolerance for drugs, Id imagine it encompasses gear too


Where did you stay mate, was it nice??


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

stuey99 said:


> Where did you stay mate, was it nice??


we went to a place called the "The Westin" in Nusa Dua, it was lovely and all the staff are lovely. but the locals, they can kiss my ass, they jsut wont leave you alone.

There was a good place in Nusa Dua called "Bali Collect" its like a small outdoor shopping complex, you can get most things there very cheaply


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

big pete said:


> we went to a place called the "The Westin" in Nusa Dua, it was lovely and all the staff are lovely. but the locals, they can kiss my ass, they jsut wont leave you alone.
> 
> There was a good place in Nusa Dua called "Bali Collect" its like a small outdoor shopping complex, you can get most things there very cheaply


Cool, we're going Tanjung Benoa just north of there...looking forward to it.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Just be abrupt with ppl who offer their taxi services, literally just say no, lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Going to Indonesia for our honeymoon in June and just wondering what the steroid laws are like out there. I'm currently cruising on test, tren and mast so ideally I'd want to take a vial and a slin pin with me.
> 
> Is it worth the risk or do you think I should just switch to 2d0mg sust e14d and just jab before I leave?


Think you'd be mad to risk it they are shvt hot on drugs there. We had our honeymoon there June 2 years ago. There's signs as soon as you get off the plane saying zero tollarance on drugs and I remember they had sniffer dogs you could see on the other side of the carrousel sniffing the cases. Made me nervous and I had fvck on me lol. Lovely place though


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Isnt it islamic law there? U wud get stoned to death mate


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

definitely dont risk it mate, and it very rare to find legit gear in indo unless you know exactly where to look


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Mate, you'll love Bali. Very touristy on the streets, but the resorts are very quiet and excellent quality. The food at the street restaurants is ridiculously cheap and nothing short of superb.

Having said that, as far as ANY drugs go: DO NOT RISK IT. If they find anything they will chuck you in Keroboken and then your f*cked. Google Schappelle Corby and "the bali nine" And the Indonesions won't distinguish between gear and smack and dope. Go with your switching to sus plan.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

rumbaba said:


> Mate, you'll love Bali. Very touristy on the streets, but the resorts are very quiet and excellent quality. The food at the street restaurants is ridiculously cheap and nothing short of superb.
> 
> Having said that, as far as ANY drugs go: DO NOT RISK IT. If they find anything they will chuck you in Keroboken and then your f*cked. Google Schappelle Corby and "the bali nine" And the Indonesions won't distinguish between gear and smack and dope. Go with your switching to sus plan.


just googled it and read it,you would,nt get me to go there for love nor money


----------



## br0wn13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ive been Indonesia and I am sure its death penalty for drugs ... t


----------



## Dexter99 (Sep 28, 2021)

Super -ingh said:


> Isnt it islamic law there? U wud get stoned to death mate


That’s not true - Who told you that?

Bali is Hindu and you’re probably refering to Acer (a special administration state in Indonesia), everywhere else in Indonesia does not follow Sharia law and women are well respected. Its actually a very democratic society.

I think people hear the world Muslim and think the Taliban are running around everywhere.


----------



## DarkStars (Oct 23, 2020)

Dexter99 said:


> That’s not true - Who told you that?
> 
> Bali is Hindu and you’re probably refering to Acer (a special administration state in Indonesia), everywhere else in Indonesia does not follow Sharia law and women are well respected. Its actually a very democratic society.
> 
> I think people hear the world Muslim and think the Taliban are running around everywhere.


Good job reviving a 7 year old thread


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Spent 3 months travelling around Thailand and Vietnam, with a couple of 10ml viles and enough slin pins for every day jabs , did about 15 flights, had viles in hand luggage.in the clear plastic bag at customs. Didn't get asked about them once, bags checked loads of time , only thing said was only allowed to carry enough pins for a couple of day's in hand luggage the rest has to go in hold bag.


----------

